# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tạm chia tay với thành phố ồn ào náo nhiệt để đến với khung cảnh núi non hùng vĩ và nước biển trong xanh đẹp tuyệt vời ở Côn Đảo, hay Mũi Né với đồi cát tuyệt đẹp, những rặng dừa soi bóng dưới làn nước trong xanh tựa ngọc bích. Tham quan Kim Tự Tháp, một trong 7 kỳ quan của thế giới cổ đại ở Ai Cập, tòa tưởng niệm Tưởng Giới Thạch và bảo tàng Cố Cung ở Đài Loan.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 6.290.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: 03/08/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Tp HCM - Mũi Né - Đại Nam*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 6.990.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

Thuế VAT, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Cairo - Aswan - Luxor - Cairo - Alexandria*

Thời gian: 10 ngày - 9 đêmGiá tour: 44.049.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23/08/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, lệ phí visa, bảo hiểm du lịch2 đêm ngủ trên tàu : Cairo - Aswan/ Luxor - Cairo3 đêm du thuyền 5 sao trên sông NileChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour bao gồm: hộ chiếu, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Carnival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đài Bắc - Tao Yuan City - Đài Trung - Cao Hùng*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 18.900.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 27/07, 24/08, 01/09/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trìnhVisa nhập cảnh Đài Loan

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Saigontourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## nhatoitravel

tour này đi như thế nào bro

----------

